# Veterans and the Affordable Care Act



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Veterans and the Affordable Care Act
By Hugh Lessig 
Daily Press (Newport News, Va.)

Published: November 14, 2013

The national debate over health insurance has added a layer of complexity for veterans seeking medical care, so it pays to know your options.

The Hampton VA Medical Center is reaching out to former service members in southeastern Virginia to inform them of how the VA might help. The main message: *Apply to enroll in VA health care.*

VA health care satisfies the requirements of the Affordable Care Act, also known as Obamacare, which requires all Americans to have health insurance starting in 2014. There are various thresholds for determining eligibility too numerous to list here. But you won't know if you don't ask. So get someone from the VA on the phone, or apply online, and get started.

Veterans who served in combat zones should consider another option. 
*The VA offers five years of free health care for combat veterans who suffered a service-connected disability. That also satisfies requirements of the new law.*

Many veterans who fought on the ground in Iraq and Afghanistan, or on a Navy ship in a combat zone, don't know this benefit even exists, said Lydia Acosta, a transition patient advocate who works with many recently discharged service members.

The Hampton VA is also trying to spread the word in rural areas, from Gloucester and Mathews counties to North Carolina. Currently, about 45,000 veterans use the Hampton center, and it has seen a 7 percent annual increase in patients for several years running.

"We go everywhere the veterans are," said Eddie A. Hughes, who works in rural outreach.

To apply online, go to http://www.va.gov/healthbenefits/enroll or call 1-877-222-VETS (8387).You can also visit the Hampton VA Medical Center.


----------

